# Cooking Skills I Used Today



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2018)

The food does not matter, the tools do not matter, what matters is: What skills you used to create your meals today.  Did you braise, did you boil, did you fry, did you learn a new skill to cook your meals today? Knife skills, new way of cooking and your tried and true skills.



My skills today:
Frying an egg
Boiling water


----------



## caseydog (Aug 19, 2018)

So far today, I used my skills of putting lunch meat and cheese on a bun. Oh, and I spread mayo on the bun. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2018)

Paring knife skills-halve and pit cherries, baking-clafoutis and tater tots, making a charcoal fire, smoking-pork chops.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 19, 2018)

Went out for my birthday ( even though its in 2 months) so the only skill I used was ordering dinner.  Although, I did pack some cukes for future pickling. 

Tomorrow shall be a more skillful day, as Ill be cooking for the rest of the week.


----------



## Rascal (Aug 19, 2018)

I make creamy tomatoe sauce to go with my fettucine pasta. While out with my sons family recently I tried a different sauce without tomatoes as a base so I fried to replicate it. It uses cornflour as a thickener, so getting it right required all my judgement. It was nice and creamy and I got great reports. I'll definitely be doing it again. Served with my garlic bread and followed by chocolate brownie, my granddaughters fave.

Russ

Russ


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 19, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Went out for my birthday ( even though its in 2 months) so the only skill I used was ordering dinner.  Although, I did pack some cukes for future pickling.
> 
> Tomorrow shall be a more skillful day, as Ill be cooking for the rest of the week.




Food preservation skills count.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 19, 2018)

I have yet to perfect a Pork Chop!

I'm trying this method:

https://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-co...e-oven-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-194257

... I'll report back later how it all went.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 19, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I have yet to perfect a Pork Chop!
> 
> I'm trying this method:
> 
> ...



Should be good. Brining works wonders. Don't hesitate to use your instant read thermometer so it doesn't overcook. Internal temperature 140ºF.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 19, 2018)

Beat eggs, grated cheese, peeled peaches, cleaned shrimp, battered and deep fried said shrimp, cut and boiled potatoes, whisked dressing/dip, chopped chilies,


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 19, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I have yet to perfect a Pork Chop!
> 
> I'm trying this method:
> 
> ...












I think I can do better...
I didn't take a photo of what I really found as the different technique to me anyways, was using my CastIron Skillet, heated up in a 400 degree oven and searing one side of the chop and tossing into the hot oven for 6-10 minutes.
I should have started temping those cuties earlier.  Just a touch over done on the outside edges, mainly `cuz they were not evenly butchered.  
I'll get it done, I'm bound and determined to make the perfect Pork Chop


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 19, 2018)

I've been brining my pork chops and also some chicken for over a year now. Basically like this recipe.  

for 2 chops (I usually only have boneless) 2 Tbsp salt 1 tsp sugar.  If you want you can add other seasonings such as peppercorns or something to compliment the style of the meal.  Water to cover generously.  Brine minimum 20 minutes (or I have done it overnight).  

Brown on one side in an oven proof pan and finish in 400 oven, anywhere from 12 to 20 minutes.

That's how I did the mushroom stuffed chops last night.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 20, 2018)

right! I brine my chicken, pork and turkey... but the skillet technique was a new one for me. I liked it.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 20, 2018)

I whisked  farina porridge  to perfection and made the perfect cup of hot cocoa this morning,  well  my daughter said it was smooth as smooth bread and  the chocolate was perfection in a cup.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 20, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I think I can do better...
> 
> I didn't take a photo of what I really found as the different technique to me anyways, was using my CastIron Skillet, heated up in a 400 degree oven and searing one side of the chop and tossing into the hot oven for 6-10 minutes.
> 
> ...



Pork chops are one of the things I do really well. I don't know why, but I seem to be gifted in that area. I would trade that gift gladly for a gift of making lots of money. 

I always start with bone-in pork loin chops, and try to always use the same size chops, so I don't have to make adjustments. And, yes, getting evenly cut chops is important, and it is not always easy to find. 

I brine pork loin roasts, and pork tenderloins, but don't like the texture of brined chops -- just a personal thing. 

I have mixed results with probe thermometers on a chop, or a steak, for that matter. I tend to trust the "feel" of the meat, better. 

Sous vide is a great way to get a properly cooked chop. Use a blazing hot cast iron skillet to put a sear on the meat when it is done cooking in the sous vide pot. 

BTW, try some _Stubb's Pork Marinade_ sometime. It is pretty spicy, but has really good flavor, IMO. I put my chops in the marinade in the morning, to cook in the evening. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 20, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...Just a touch over done on the outside edges, mainly `cuz they were not evenly butchered.
> I'll get it done, I'm bound and determined to make the perfect Pork Chop


Unless I'm making breaded pork chops, I now buy only thick-cut chops. Bone in, those babies usually are just a skotch over a pound each, maybe ranging up to 1 1/4 pounds each. I've been using *a brine that Craig posted* years ago, adjusting the liquid from beer to cider to hard cider, depending on what flavor I'm trying to impart. I also use whatever herb mix I need to get the flavor I'm going for in that particular dish. Just to clarify things, we don't each eat a full pork chop.  Usually we split one, then Himself might cut a bit off the other chop - and I trim the bone off the meat before I refrigerate the leftover meat. Bone goes to the cook.  *woof*


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 20, 2018)

I skillfully toasted bread items today. Also managed to cut up onions and peppers and a nectarine without cutting myself, so my knife skills were working. Sauteed the peppers and onions without burning them or me. Also got Himself to go out to grill the sausages, so I guess I used negotiating skills. And managed to wash the non-dishwasher items without dropping anything. That takes real skill!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 20, 2018)

I woke up at 2AM hungry. I used my right index finger on the microwave oven controls to heat some leftovers. Now I'm worn out. I should go to bed. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 20, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I skillfully toasted bread items today. Also managed to cut up onions and peppers and a nectarine without cutting myself, so my knife skills were working. Sauteed the peppers and onions without burning them or me. Also got Himself to go out to grill the sausages, so I guess I used negotiating skills. *And managed to wash the non-dishwasher items without dropping anything.* That takes real skill!



There are non-dishwasher items? 

CD


----------



## Addie (Aug 20, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> Should be good. Brining works wonders. Don't hesitate to use your instant read thermometer so it doesn't overcook. Internal temperature 140ºF.



Two days ago Pirate made baked chicken for us. It was sooooo juicy. He breaded it, seared it in a hot saute pan and finished it in the oven. When you cut into the meat, the juices were all over the plate. Yesterday, he did the same with the 2" pork chops we had in the fridge. Again so juicy and moist. He will be doing the oven method again and again. So worth it.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 20, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I brine pork loin roasts, and pork tenderloins,* but don't like the texture of brined chops* -- just a personal thing.
> 
> I have mixed results with probe thermometers on a chop, or a steak, for that matter. *I tend to trust the "feel" of the meat, better.
> *
> ...






+1.... amen


Ross


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 20, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> I've been brining my pork chops and also some chicken for over a year now.


Don't you think that is a bit excessive?


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 20, 2018)

I did a batter dip on chicken tenders Sunday...


As usual, whenever I do a batter dip I try to make certain I keep one hand dry.. Also, as usual I can never do that and end up with gooey stuff on BOTH hands..


I guess my batter dipping, cooking skills are hopeless..  


Ross


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 20, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> I did a batter dip on chicken tenders Sunday...
> 
> 
> As usual, whenever I do a batter dip I try to make certain I keep one hand dry.. Also, as usual I can never do that and end up with gooey stuff on BOTH hands..
> ...


Or, big knobs of flour, batter and/or bread crumbs on the end of your fingers..


----------



## cjmmytunes (Aug 20, 2018)

I used knife slicing and dicing skills to chop an onion for spaghetti sauce, browned ground chuck and onion in non-stick frying pan, then put ground beef & onions in Ninja cooker and used can-opening skills for 2 cans petite diced tomatoes and 2 cans Hunts pasta sauce.  Simmered on low for about 2 hours.  Got big pot full of water and when it was boiling, put 1lb angel hair pasta on for 4 minutes.  After sauce and pasta were mixed together and put in a serving bowl, I used another knife skill (spreading) to put some butter on bread and toasted it in the oven.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 20, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Don't you think that is a bit excessive?



Well, not really,  I then use my whipping skills with a kitchen fork to blend them into the breakfast omelet.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2018)

I did a lot yesterday, when you put it this way [emoji38]

I trimmed, cut, broiled, skinned and puréed plum tomatoes, then roasted them to make tomato paste. I also dehydrated the skins to make tomato powder. 

I trimmed and diced tomatoes and julienned fresh basil to make caprese salad.

I baked a batch of burger buns.

I formed burgers and collaborated with DH to sear them on the cast iron griddle.

It was a busy day.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 20, 2018)

caseydog said:


> There are non-dishwasher items?
> 
> CD


Do you put your knives in the dishwasher?


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 20, 2018)

....and pots and pans? 
------------------------------
It's still early, but so far today I fork-scrambled a couple of eggs, and used a serrated knife to peel and chop a mango.  Slippery little devils.  It helps to cut a slice off of the bottom so it can stand upright while cutting around that *huge* seed. 

Fun thread, Princess!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2018)

I put my spoon in the bottom of the yogurt container and managed to evenly stir in all the cherry chunks!


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 20, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> Or, big knobs of flour, batter and/or bread crumbs on the end of your fingers..


  Uh huh...   
Ross


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 20, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> ....and pots and pans?
> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Fun thread, Princess!*






 +1...


----------



## caseydog (Aug 20, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> I did a batter dip on chicken tenders Sunday...
> 
> 
> As usual, *whenever I do a batter dip I try to make certain I keep one hand dry*.. Also, as usual I can never do that and end up with gooey stuff on BOTH hands..
> ...



Yeah, I set out to do that every time, but always fail. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 20, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Do you put your knives in the dishwasher?



Um, maybe... 

Not always, but sometimes. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Aug 20, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> I did a batter dip on chicken tenders Sunday...
> 
> 
> As usual, whenever I do a batter dip I try to make certain I keep one hand dry.. Also, as usual I can never do that and end up with gooey stuff on BOTH hands..
> ...



My first husband told me to hide my dry hand behind my back until I get used to keeping it as the clean hand. It took me quite a while, but I finally learned, one wet hand, one dry one. I also use a fork when I am doing the wet work. Or a pair of small tongs I won many, many eons ago at one of those stupid house parties where you buy stuff you JUST have to have. The only reason I still have those tongs is because everyone who sees them, think they are just so cute! 

My husband also told me that when he was in cooking school, the head teaching chef would tie your hand behind if you brought it up front. He had his hand tied behind him more than once. 

He attended three different cooking schools. Including the Cordon Bleu. I learned a lot from him. And in turn, I taught him some New England recipes. Like corn chowder. One of his favorite dishes in the winter time. 

I make sure that my wet bowl has enough mixture in it so that it covers the food item completely. When I am transferring it to the dry ingredients with a fork or my tongs, I let the item drip before I place it in the dry ingredients. It helps keep the lumpies from forming in the dry ingredients. I have a spoon in the dry bowl and it makes it easier to cover the food item completely. 

It takes practice, but you can learn to keep that one hand dry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> ....and pots and pans?
> ------------------------------
> It's still early, but so far today I fork-scrambled a couple of eggs, and used a serrated knife to peel and chop a mango.  Slippery little devils.  It helps to cut a slice off of the bottom so it can stand upright while cutting around that *huge* seed.
> 
> *Fun thread, Princess!*




Thought it up after a full day of not doing much of anything, I used even fewer skills today.  Stirred a cup of cold coffee with cream with a spoon and handed over cash to folks who fixed me food.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2018)

No cooking skills employed today as I didn't cook. I did, however, use some slicing skills so I could assemble a sandwich. So I guess I used assembly skills. Oh, I opened a bag of potato chips and a bottle of pickles. Does that count?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> No cooking skills employed today as I didn't cook. I did, however, use some slicing skills so I could assemble a sandwich. So I guess I used assembly skills. Oh, I opened a bag of potato chips and a bottle of pickles. Does that count?




Any skill that puts food in your mouth, I think I will draw the line at chewing and swallowing.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 20, 2018)

I defrosted some home-made soup today. Does that count as a skill? I reheated it too.


----------



## Addie (Aug 20, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thought it up after a full day of not doing much of anything, I used even fewer skills today.  Stirred a cup of cold coffee with cream with a spoon and handed over cash to folks who fixed me food.



You shouldn't spend all your energy on such exhausting tasks. You need a nice long nap now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2018)

Addie said:


> You shouldn't spend all your energy on such exhausting tasks. You need a nice long nap now.




Just not hungry and I find it even more of a chore to cook than I did when I was trying to get Shrek to eat.  I'll come around, always do, but my joy of cooking is dormant right now.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 20, 2018)

The fruit flies were starting to gather around the peaches GF bought two days ago..we were supposed to have them peeled, sliced and frozen by now. I did it tonight..7 bags in the freezer so that means 7 peach themed desserts over the next few months..
I chopped a lot of the Roma tomatoes, onions and garlic for the pasta,
Boiled water..that's always a good one..
One of my father's famous lines was when asked if he was a good cook like my mother he said "Hell, no..I can't even boil water"!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 20, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just not hungry and I find it even more of a chore to cook than I did when I was trying to get Shrek to eat. I'll come around, always do, but my joy of cooking is dormant right now.


 
I hear ya, Princess.  Not for the reason that you're going through right now,  but....cooking for one is just danged hard when you're a foodie.  I love food and trying new recipes.  Even the scaled down 'cooking for two' recipes often have way too much for one person unless I want leftovers of the same thing for the next 3 days.  Some things I love and can eat for 3 days...others I get tired of, and I hate to waste food. 

I hope your joy comes back soon.  Cooler weather is coming up, which means lovely soups and stews.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 20, 2018)

I cooked from the hip tonight. No recipe, just stuff I had on hand, with peppers and herbs from the garden. Pictures at eleven... actually, pictures in the Daily Menu forum. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 20, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> I hear ya, Princess.  Not for the reason that you're going through right now,  but....cooking for one is just danged hard when you're a foodie.  I love food and trying new recipes.  Even the scaled down 'cooking for two' recipes often have way too much for one person unless I want leftovers of the same thing for the next 3 days.  Some things I love and can eat for 3 days...others I get tired of, and I hate to waste food.
> 
> I hope your joy comes back soon.  Cooler weather is coming up, which means lovely soups and stews.




On the bright side, I _am_ eating and losing weight.  Thanks, Cheryl!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 20, 2018)

Chop-chop, I used my knife. With an abundance of leftovers (WHO drops this stuff off in my fridge every night?  ), all I made was salads. Oh, I did use the peeler, too, on a slightly aging carrot.



caseydog said:


> There are non-dishwasher items?
> 
> CD


Fer sure. My quality knives (Henckels paring, Wusthof chef) get lovingly hand washed, dried, and stored as soon as I'm done using them. Same with my non-stick cookware. That's probably how I've kept it looking almost-new even though it's probably 15 years old. Just one pan, my 12" skillet, is showing its age. Cast iron, too, stays out. And when I use my Mom's silverware, or the vintage wine glasses Dad shipped over to her when he was in Germany during the war, they also get the rubber-glove treatment. It would be kid glove treatment, but those gloves aren't waterproof. 

On the plus side, I have to run the dishwasher only two or three times a week. So I got that going for me.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 21, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> On the bright side, I _am_ eating and losing weight.  Thanks, Cheryl!



Cooking for one takes a bit of time to adapt to.cI had to overcome the easy temptation to eat out, or take out. I gained about 15 pounds after the divorce. 

I still have to resist the temptation to take the eat eat out or take out route, but, when I make something amazing, and eat it, I remember why I love to cook. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 21, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> On the plus side, I have to run the dishwasher only two or three times a week. So I got that going for me.



I run my dishwasher about one time a week, whether I need to, or not. If I don't, it starts to smell, and rubber gaskets and seals dry out. 

My dad runs the dishwasher every day, even if it only has a few dishes and utensils in it. But my 80-something parents and a small dog live in a 4,000 square foot house, kept at 70F, 365 days a year, with a pool they haven't used 20 years. 

I'm not sure what this has to do with cooking skills, but I'm posting it, anyway. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 21, 2018)

Cooking/Kitchen Skill I guess ...

I sharpened my Chefs Knife to razor sharp baby!

Here's a question for y'all :
Are you using your knife correctly?
I thought I was until I watched a video put out by The Great Courses, from
the CIA, The Everyday Gourmet-Rediscovering the Lost Art of Cooking
I still haven't finished watching the entire 24 lessons, but now that we no longer have cable/satellite television ...


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 21, 2018)

Hmmm, I made some killer guacamole today that takes some skills I guess.


For one thing, I like a very carefully cleaned Serrano chili in it. After cutting it in half, every vein and seed must be removed or it's just too hot for us. I use gloves and a serrated grapefruit spoon to do that, and cut off both ends before slicing it paper thin length wise and giving it a very fine dice. I like to use and old fashioned wooden reamer to juice the limes, and coarse dice the red onion and cilantro along with chopped up seeded tomato and micro grated fresh garlic. The avocados only get a rough chop and blended in last. 

I never really thought about the skills in making good Guacamole.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 21, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Hmmm, I made some killer guacamole today that takes some skills I guess.
> 
> 
> For one thing, I like a very carefully cleaned Serrano chili in it. After cutting it in half, every vein and seed must be removed or it's just too hot for us. I use gloves and a serrated grapefruit spoon to do that, and cut off both ends before slicing it paper thin length wise and giving it a very fine dice. I like to use and old fashioned wooden reamer to juice the limes, and coarse dice the red onion and cilantro along with chopped up seeded tomato and micro grated fresh garlic. The avocados only get a rough chop and blended in last.
> ...




That is really the purpose in posting this exercise, realizing what skills you have and use on a daily basis.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 21, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Here's a question for y'all :
> Are you using your knife correctly?



I am sure I don't use my knives correctly. I've watched many videos, and I can't seem to replicate what the real chefs do. But, I get things sliced. I'm slow at slicing, but in the end, I have decently sliced stuff. I haven't cut off a fingertip in several years, which is an accomplishment, for me. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 21, 2018)

I made some lovely plum tomato salsa and fridge/freezer pickles with produce from my little vegetable garden, and at last count, I still have all my digits, unscathed.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 22, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> I made some lovely plum tomato salsa and fridge/freezer pickles with produce from my little vegetable garden, and at last count, I still have all my digits, unscathed.



If I can make a good meal, and not get hurt in the process, I consider it a good day. 

CD


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 23, 2018)

I made homemade pitas and phyllo dough yesterday.  First time for the phyllo dough, used Chef John's method.  I think it came out pretty good, obviously not as thin as commercially made, but pretty close.  It was definitely translucent and you probably could have read block print through it.

Today, I'll be making dolmades.  We were supposed to have those last night as well, but a broken water pipe in the middle of dinner prep kept that from happening.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 23, 2018)

Used a chef's knife to slice romaine for salad (ahhh com'on - I was in a hurry)
Used a whisk to make polenta
this skill failed, lesson learned, polenta too thick for this particular whisk -​Chose a Danish Dough whisk to finish polenta
Timed Spatchcocked chicken perfectly for arrival of son & GF.

Failed skills which need working on:
Didn't drain asparagus properly and "tonged" water on to plates.
Should have followed gut feeling of too much fat on chicken, even though recipe specifically states not to remove excess.
Forgot to salt the polenta ​
Biggest Fail - completely forgot GF has IBS when planning the Bread Salad - Polenta for her saved the day.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 23, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I am sure I don't use my knives correctly. I've watched many videos, and I can't seem to replicate what the real chefs do. But, I get things sliced. I'm slow at slicing, but in the end, I have decently sliced stuff. I haven't cut off a fingertip in several years, which is an accomplishment, for me.
> 
> CD


"Real chefs" have had years of experience as well as professional tuition. As far as us amateurs are concerned the best advice I had (from my cousin the "real chef") was to use the method that you are comfortable with and which doesn't leave blood all over the kitchen. He also told me that a blunt knife is more dangerous than a sharp one. 

The last time I looked I still had the required number of fingers and thumbs which as far as I'm concerned is a success.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 23, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> Today, I'll be making *dolmades. * We were supposed to have those last night as well, but a broken water pipe in the middle of dinner prep kept that from happening.



Please keep note of your recipe?  One of my favourite snacks and would love to try my hand at them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2018)

The food sounds good.  But again, I want to know what skills you used to create that meal.  Back to basics.  Did you chop, dice, grate, whip, fry, braise, blanch, boil, measure liquids, knead?



Think of each step in your cooking process.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 23, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Used a chef's knife to *slice* romaine for salad (ahhh com'on - I was in a hurry)
> Used a *whisk* to make polentathis skill failed, lesson learned, polenta too thick for this particular whisk -​Chose a Danish Dough whisk to finish polenta
> Timed *Spatchcocked* chicken perfectly for arrival of son & GF.
> Failed skills which need working on:
> ...




Now those are some skills.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Used a chef's knife to slice romaine for salad (ahhh com'on - I was in a hurry)



I do that all the time. Am I breaking a rule I don't know about?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2018)

Yesterday I browned and braised chicken thighs, chopped and sautéed onions and garlic, steamed and seasoned rice and chopped vegetables for salad.

I also made an omelet for lunch. Whisked eggs with Penzeys Sandwich Sprinkle, cooked them till mostly done, then added a filling of diced tomatoes, shaved Parmesan cheese, fresh basil and toasted pine nuts.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 23, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I do that all the time. Am I breaking a rule I don't know about?



Traditionally greens should be hand-torn into bite size pieces. (a skill)
We were always told not to use metal to cut lettuce as it would turn them brown.  Which it does, with time.  But if you are using the entire head I see no problem with that. 

Around here you can actually find plastic knives that are specifically meant for lettuces.

Tupperware used to sell them.  They also showed how to smack a head of lettuce (iceberg) on the core, give it a twist and remove it. (another skill) No metal touching but cored!  
I also believe these was from days of NON-stainless steel knives, therefore becoming redundant.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Traditionally greens should be hand-torn into bite size pieces. (a skill)
> We were always told not to use metal to cut lettuce as it would turn them brown.  Which it does, with time.  But if you are using the entire head I see no problem with that.



I tear off as many leaves as I want to make salad with and cut them, then we eat them. So the rest of the head wasn't touched by the knife. I learned this from Rachael Ray


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2018)

I put a K-Cup in a machine and pressed a button. Did some stirring.


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 23, 2018)

As of right now, I foresee pickling, grilling and stir frying in todays future.  Oh, and also deseeding, straining and pureeing tomatoes to store for the year.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 23, 2018)

This morning I used  (rather skillfully I might add) 

 a knife to slice mushrooms, kielbasa
 my hands to wash/rinse tomatoes, open & remove bacon slices,
 the edge of the stove to crack an egg into a cup, my hand to hold cup, tilt and slide egg into simmering water,
 a dull knife to slice some polenta, fingers to lay it into frypan
 a spatula to turn articles in frypan, and lift out, also to lift out egg

Held a fork in hand to utilize raising chunks of yumminess to mouth for mastication.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The food sounds good.  But again, I want to know what skills you used to create that meal.  Back to basics.  Did you chop, dice, grate, whip, fry, braise, blanch, boil, measure liquids, knead?
> 
> 
> 
> Think of each step in your cooking process.




*AHH HAAA.*..so the first skill begins with following directions?


----------



## roadfix (Aug 23, 2018)

I dipped my finger in a pot of split pea soup and tasted to see if it needed any more seasoning.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 23, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I dipped my finger in a pot of split pea soup and tasted to see if it needed any more seasoning.


That's more important than many people realize. Definitely a good skill to employ.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 23, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Traditionally greens should be hand-torn into bite size pieces. (a skill)
> We were always told not to use metal to cut lettuce as it would turn them brown.  Which it does, with time.  But if you are using the entire head I see no problem with that.
> 
> Around here you can actually find plastic knives that are specifically meant for lettuces.
> ...



Removing the core does help a head of lettuce last longer. But, I use a knife, so maybe I'm doing it wrong. 

So, perhaps I learned a new skill in this thread. 

Good topic, PF. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 23, 2018)

roadfix said:


> I dipped my finger in a pot of split pea soup and tasted to see if it needed any more seasoning.



I use my finger if I am cooking for myself, but keep a supply of disposable plastic spoons around if I am cooking for others... and they can see me. 

CD


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 23, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> That's more important than many people realize. Definitely a good skill to employ.



I agree.

I had a friend , who cooks quite a bit, ask me if I taste my food as Im cooking it.  My reply was, absolutely !!!  He replied by saying that in most of the articles and books he reads, they recommend doing that.   For me, it just seamed like common sense, so I was surprised that he hasn't been doing that.   At the very least, I need to make sure the salt level is adequate.  Even if i measure exactly as the recipe calls for ( assuming I'm even using a recipe),  so many ingredients ( especially produce) vary on their ripeness, sweetness .... so its always a moving target when seasoning.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 23, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> I agree.
> 
> I had a friend , who cooks quite a bit, ask me if I taste my food as Im cooking it.  My reply was, absolutely !!!  He replied by saying that in most of the articles and books he reads, they recommend doing that.   For me, it just seamed like common sense, so I was surprised that he hasn't been doing that.   At the very least, I need to make sure the salt level is adequate.  Even if i measure exactly as the recipe calls for ( assuming I'm even using a recipe),  so many ingredients ( especially produce) vary on their ripeness, sweetness .... so its always a moving target when seasoning.



I have found that if I am doing a long cook, such as a slow simmer, I need to wait until late in the cook to do my tasting. I over seasoned a few things by tasting too early in the cook, and fortunately learned from it. 

Sauces, like tomato sauce, are really easy to over season if you don't wait. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 23, 2018)

Adjusting seasonings to taste is a skill for sure. The problems happen when you say "whoops, that was a mistake" and you can't take it back.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 23, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Adjusting seasonings to taste is a skill for sure. The problems happen when you say "whoops, that was a mistake" and you can't take it back.



Several years ago, I made a big pot of chili at a party, and accidentally used too much cumin. A friend of mine was there, and told me to add nutmeg to the chili. 

I thought she was nuts, but it worked! 

Anyone else had experience with using one spice to counteract another? That's a cooking skill. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I use my finger if I am cooking for myself, but keep a supply of disposable plastic spoons around if I am cooking for others... and they can see me.
> 
> CD



I use a 'trick' I learned from a TV show a while back. You keep two spoons, a tablespoon and a teaspoon. The tablespoon never touches your mouth. It's used to spoon a taste into the teaspoon, which goes to your mouth. That way you can taste repeatedly with just two spoons.


----------



## Rascal (Aug 23, 2018)

my  kids are always floating around when I'm making dinner, they just casually grab a teaspoon to taste what's coming,lol. They tell me if it needs anything.  Usually chillies.

Russ


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 23, 2018)

Chiffonade 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiffonade



I cubed up a Yellow Watermelon this morning



and added some Chiffonade fresh Mint (did I phrase that correctly?  )
and crumbled Feta.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 23, 2018)

Mise en place

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mise_en_place



... a fancy-pants French term for prepping


----------



## larry_stewart (Aug 23, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I have found that if I am doing a long cook, such as a slow simmer, I need to wait until late in the cook to do my tasting. I over seasoned a few things by tasting too early in the cook, and fortunately learned from it.
> CD



Thats the  issue I have with the slow cookers.
I'm more of an active cook. 
Its almost impossible for me to throw things in a slow cooker and just let it do its job.  Ive tried using one in the past several times, but I found myself opening up the lid  (a lot more frequently than I should have) and tasting and mixing and adjusting ....  So, I have only myself to blame for my slow cooker experiences not working out too well, but I just have so much more fun mixing, adjusting, tasting , adding ....


----------



## caseydog (Aug 24, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Mise en place
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mise_en_place
> 
> ...



I use _mise en place_ on every cook. If nothing else, it is a HUGE stress reliever -- no, "oh $-it moments. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I use _mise en place_ on every cook. If nothing else, it is a HUGE stress reliever -- *no, "oh $-it moments*.
> 
> CD



Agreed *Casey*!

I had no idea that all these years I'd been doing things
"correctly" in the kitchen, as a chef might do... 
meh! I cook from experience,
right?!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 24, 2018)

I do mise en place when I need to put makeup on. That way I don't walk out without blusher and have people think I'm dead. 


Chopped and tore and tossed for salad.

Stirred and stirred and stirred to make creamy grits, aka polenta. I use a bamboo turner with a curved edge. One side of the edge tucks perfectly into the curve of the bottom of my Staub Cocotte. 

Sauteed veggies.

Put what I think was a perfect sear on the scallops. Thanks to hints from *Cheryl* and my Lodge 12" rimmed skillet.

Himself even used a skill. He popped the cork on the bubbly without losing nary a drop of Prosecco.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 24, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> *AHH HAAA.*..so the first skill begins with following directions?



Believe it or not, that is one of the HARDEST skills to master.  I didn't do it just the other day and was a bit flummoxed when I realized I'd combined two steps which did sort of change everything. Not necessarily for the worse but wasn't "quite" the same.



Andy M. said:


> I use a 'trick' I learned from a TV show a while back. You keep two spoons, a tablespoon and a teaspoon. The tablespoon never touches your mouth. It's used to spoon a taste into the teaspoon, which goes to your mouth. That way you can taste repeatedly with just two spoons.



Nice trick! Especially if cooking in front of people.



caseydog said:


> I use _mise en place_ on every cook. If nothing else, it is a HUGE stress reliever -- no, "oh $-it moments.
> 
> CD



+2 on this one - also one skill I have a tendency to overlook - especially when in a hurry which is silly as it actually helps speed things up!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Several years ago, I made a big pot of chili at a party, and accidentally used too much cumin. A friend of mine was there, and told me to add nutmeg to the chili.
> 
> I thought she was nuts, but it worked!
> 
> ...


Sure, and not just spices. A pinch of cinnamon counters too much acidity in tomato sauce. A too sweet sauce can be adjusted with vinegar or citrus juice or hot sauce, depending on what you're going for. Often a "flat" flavor can be fixed with an acid.

It's fun figuring out how to improve a dish that's a little off [emoji2]

Sent from my VS986 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 24, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Several years ago, I made a big pot of chili at a party, and accidentally used too much cumin. A friend of mine was there, and told me to add nutmeg to the chili.
> 
> I thought she was nuts, but it worked!
> CD





Kayelle said:


> Adjusting seasonings to taste is a skill for sure. The problems happen when you say "whoops, that was a mistake" and you can't take it back.





GotGarlic said:


> Sure, and not just spices. A pinch of cinnamon counters too much acidity in tomato sauce. A too sweet sauce can be adjusted with vinegar or citrus juice or hot sauce, depending on what you're going for. Often a "flat" flavor can be fixed with an acid.
> 
> It's fun figuring out how to improve a dish that's a little off [emoji2]
> [/URL]



One of my biggest lacking skill is remembering all these hints/tricks/etc that people have so kindly shared -


----------



## caseydog (Aug 25, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> One of my biggest lacking skill is remembering all these hints/tricks/etc that people have so kindly shared -



I know what you mean. I sometimes remember that somebody told me how to do something, but don't remember what they told me to do. 

I made a béchamel today, and added grated cheddar for a basic mac and cheese. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2018)

Last night, I minced garlic, diced onions, sweated them in grapeseed oil, browned a little crumbled Italian sausage -then set aside, thinly sliced and sauteed b/s chicken breast, topped chicken with sausage, added pickled jalapenos, shredded some mozz, topped everything with the mozz, covered the saute until the mozz melted, plated the chicken, deglazed the pan with some of the jalapeno brine, finished the pan sauce with a little butter and drizzled the sauce over the chicken. Served it with reheated (nuked) leftover mashed potatoes.

Voila'! I made Chicken O'Bucky for dinner.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 25, 2018)

I made a bottle of white wine disapear last night.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 25, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> I made a bottle of white wine disapear last night.


 Interesting... I did the same with a bottle of Corona..  
Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 25, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> I made a bottle of white wine disapear last night.





Just Cooking said:


> Interesting... I did the same with a bottle of Corona..
> Ross



Very interesting - so the skills applied here are bottle opening.  Using a cork remover or tightening fingers around a screw cap, twisting off or using a device such as a bottle opener to flip up and off a lid of a bottle. 

Then using ones hands to decant the liquids into a vessel such as a wine glass or a beer tank.  There is also a rather expedient way once the lid has been flipped off.  This is by raising bottle by hand (using full arm and hand skills) and using perception and focus tilting the bottle against the mouth and emptying the contents there in. 

Wow! that is some set of skills you guys have!


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 25, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Very interesting - so the skills applied here are bottle opening.  Using a cork remover or tightening fingers around a screw cap, twisting off or using a device such as a bottle opener to flip up and off a lid of a bottle.
> 
> Then using ones hands to decant the liquids into a vessel such as a wine glass or a beer tank.  There is also a rather expedient way once the lid has been flipped off.  This is by raising bottle by hand (using full arm and hand skills) and using perception and focus tilting the bottle against the mouth and emptying the contents there in.
> 
> Wow! that is some set of skills you guys have!




Pulling myself into full Barney Fife height... 



Yup missy, its all in the wrist...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 25, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I use a 'trick' I learned from a TV show a while back. You keep two spoons, a tablespoon and a teaspoon. The tablespoon never touches your mouth. It's used to spoon a taste into the teaspoon, which goes to your mouth. That way you *can taste repeatedly with just two spoons*.



I do the same *Andy*.
This way I'm not using my entire draw full of spoons, right *GG*?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 25, 2018)

I broke out my Mortar & Pestle yesterday:

... and made this.

My ring finger is still numb from grinding up 8 of the 
10 ingredients in my Greek Seasoning Mix.
I must have tweaked the nerve.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 25, 2018)

A couple of drinks were in the form of a spritzer. So, there’s getting ice cubes out of the tray, slicing limes. A mulit faceted endeavour from start to finish.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 25, 2018)

*Aren't we all glad we have thumbs??*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug_iluxQ1IQ*


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> *Aren't we all glad we have thumbs??*
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug_iluxQ1IQ*





Love these beggin strips ads


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 25, 2018)

Today I cut roasted chicken into strips and toasted leftover homemade burger buns to make sandwiches. Later, I mashed blackberries from the farmers market and added a few other carefully measured ingredients to make spiced blackberry jam. Meanwhile, I heated jars in a large pot of water. Once the jam was ready, I removed the jars from the water (only splashed myself once ), funneled it into the jars and boiled them for 10 minutes. This is my third batch of jam this week.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 25, 2018)

Mmmm, GG....loving those blackberry jam pics! 
------------------------------
I've been craving beef stew.  So, this morning I cut up a chuck roast with my fave serrated knife, put the beef chunks into a ziplock of flour, s and p, onion and garlic powder, shook the heck out of it , let it set for a while, then browned them in a little oil in a Dutch oven, stirring with a slotted spoon.  Peeled a few carrots and red potatoes, chopped them about the same size as the beef cubes, peeled and diced an onion into smaller pieces, and set the veggies aside.  

Opened a couple of little tubs of Knorr's Beef Stock concentrate  (love that stuff), mixed it with water and a tablespoon or so of tomato paste, tossed in a bay leaf, and poured it over the beef to simmer for an hour or so. 

Added the veggies to simmer. Texture of the stewing juices was good and thickening from the flour, but not dark enough.   Added a little Kitchen Bouquet to darken it up a little.  Tasted and adjusted seasonings, put it in the fridge to get happier until tomorrow.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 25, 2018)

The only skill of note for today was cutting a chiffonade of basil. If anyone doesn't know what that is, you roll several basil leaves up tightly, and slice it to make narrow strips of basil leaves. 

CD


----------



## Rascal (Aug 25, 2018)

caseydog said:


> The only skill of note for today was cutting a chiffonade of basil. If anyone doesn't know what that is, you roll several basil leaves up tightly, and slice it to make narrow strips of basil leaves.
> 
> CD



I do this too,but didn't know it had a term. I'm Gunna drop that in when I want to impress people.

Russ


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 26, 2018)

*Chiffonade*



caseydog said:


> The only skill of note for today was cutting a *chiffonade* of basil. If anyone doesn't know what that is, you roll several basil leaves up tightly, and slice it to make narrow strips of basil leaves.
> 
> CD





Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Chiffonade
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiffonade*
> 
> ...



I said that *Casey *


----------



## buckytom (Aug 26, 2018)

If you roll thin slices of Taylor Brand pork roll, you get a chiffonade of Taylor ham.

Thicker slices, cut into cubes or rectangular cuboids are called lardons of Taylor ham.


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 26, 2018)

buckytom said:


> If you roll thin slices of Taylor Brand pork roll, you get a chiffonade of Taylor ham.
> 
> Thicker slices, cut into cubes or rectangular cuboids are called lardons of Taylor ham.






“*Well*, *I'll be hornswoggled*!”


I always thought that was pork roll..


----------



## caseydog (Aug 26, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> “*Well*, *I'll be hornswoggled*!”
> 
> 
> I always thought that was pork roll..



It is Pork Roll. Bucky was apparently dropped a few times as a baby -- head first. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Aug 26, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> “*Well*, *I'll be hornswoggled*!”
> 
> 
> I always thought that was pork roll..



Et tu, Brute?


----------



## caseydog (Aug 26, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Et tu, Brute?



BTW, the pump don't work because the vandals *took* the handles. 

CD


----------



## buckytom (Aug 26, 2018)

Umm, what?


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 26, 2018)

I emptied and reorganized the deep freezer today..I think that takes more courage than skill..there were things in there I never knew or remembered I put in there..surprising how much room you can save when you reorganize..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 26, 2018)

Now hold on a second there boys!
It's _Taylor's Ham_ (as in John Taylor's) 

and here in my kitchen, we like ours cut thick and *plenty* of it! 










(this is my favorite shot, with the egg yolk dripping down ... )


----------



## buckytom (Aug 26, 2018)

That's the way, uh huh, uh huh, I like it... Uh huh uh huh.

Well done, K-girl.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 26, 2018)

The "dawg" probably had to go take a picture of an Edsel. He should know why.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 26, 2018)

Mahalo!
(that's suppose to be a bow, but that didn't work)


----------



## caseydog (Aug 27, 2018)

buckytom said:


> That's the way, uh huh, uh huh, I like it... Uh huh uh huh.
> 
> Well done, K-girl.



Looks like K-girl can't read a label, either. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 27, 2018)

buckytom said:


> The "dawg" probably had to go take a picture of an Edsel. He should know why.



The Edsel was built on consumer research data... probably gathered in North Jersey. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 27, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Looks like K-girl can't read a label, either.
> 
> CD





Yes, I can read, "John Taylor's ..."
but this is my kitchen,  as I said, 
and we call it Taylor's Ham... Spam same thing to me ... ooooooooooooh
did I say that?  



The very first time I had, well what ever you want to call it, 
I told DH, "MMM, tastes just like Spam."


----------



## caseydog (Aug 27, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 31236
> 
> Yes, I can read, "John Taylor's ..."
> but this is my kitchen,  as I said,
> ...



The taste is similar to SPAM, but the texture is different, IMO. Your photos do show the right way to cook it -- with the four cuts to keep it flat. That's a *cooking skill*.  Bucky probably cooks it in a microwave oven. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 27, 2018)

Well this thread has gone sideways...


Like most days, I needed to use a knife. Guess I was skillful enough - came out of cooking unscathed. Also unburned, since I managed to get the trays of pizza into and out of the toaster oven without ever toughing a hot spot. Yay me! And I found the box of ice cream sandwiches  in the freezer before getting frostbite on my fingers.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 27, 2018)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well this thread has gone sideways...



It's Bucky's fault. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 27, 2018)

buckytom said:


> Et tu, Brute?


 What? What?  
Ross


----------



## Just Cooking (Aug 27, 2018)

Not certain if a cooking skill but, I carefully sharpened all my knives Sunday.. 



Now I have to hope that Jeannie is careful with her one knife when she preps a salad for us..  


Ross


----------



## taxlady (Aug 27, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I use a 'trick' I learned from a TV show a while back. You keep two spoons, a tablespoon and a teaspoon. The tablespoon never touches your mouth. It's used to spoon a taste into the teaspoon, which goes to your mouth. That way you can taste repeatedly with just two spoons.


I've been doing that for a long time, but I never thought of using two different sizes of spoons. That will save me washing a few spoons - which one goes in the pot? Phooey, grab a clean one for the pot.


----------



## cjmmytunes (Aug 27, 2018)

I quartered potatoes, put them in a pan with water, and set them to a medium heat on the stove.  Then got my Ninja Kitchen cooker out, opened up some chicken broth and put that in the cooker and set it to high.  When it started to boil, I cut open some frozen green beans and put them in the cooker and set it to medium.  I then got a ham steak out of the fridge, unwrapped it, and cut it in quarters.  Finally, I put it in the cooker when the green beans were done.  Oh, mustn't forget that I diced some onion so Mom could "feed the baby".


And all this for a "simple lunch".


----------



## Stock Pot (Aug 27, 2018)

I tried shirred eggs (baked). A little runny but still delicious. Next batch will stay in the oven longer.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 2, 2018)

*Grilling*



I use a LPG (Liquid Propane Gas) Grill as apposed to a Charcoal or Wood fired baby, it's just my own personal preference.



We do have Natural Gas available to us on our property, but I thought it too much of an expense for set up, as apposed to using LPG tanks.  Cheap and friendly 
AND I can be mobile with my grill in the back yard as compared to a fixed unit with the Natural Gas hook up.  

Now, I've been told that Grilling is not the same 
as Barbecuing nor Smoking.
I surely am not an expert on this topic,
but that's how I heard it.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 2, 2018)

Kgirl - I used to call anything done on the outside coal or gas grill as BBQ. 
 As in "Let's BBQ those hamburgers, hot dogs tonight!" "Don't forget to toast the hot dog _buns on the BBQ!"
_ 
Then I came to the conclusion anything with a BBQ label meant the red-sweet-spicy sauce people drowned the food with (yech). BBQ'd spareribs + gaggy sauced to the eyebrows.  eg Baton Rouge restaurant, I had to literally scrape the sauce off with my knife to find the meat. Even then I couldn't 'taste' the meat for the sauce. 

Then out came "grill" pans for the stove, or switch plates for the griddle, which imitated the 'grill' marks one would get on the "BBQ".  

and then there is smoking....


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 2, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Kgirl - I used to call anything done on the outside coal or gas grill as BBQ.
> As in "Let's BBQ those hamburgers, hot dogs tonight!" "Don't forget to toast the hot dog _buns on the BBQ!"
> _
> Then I came to the conclusion anything with a BBQ label meant the red-sweet-spicy sauce people drowned the food with (yech). BBQ'd spareribs + gaggy sauced to the eyebrows.  eg Baton Rouge restaurant, I had to literally scrape the sauce off with my knife to find the meat. Even then I couldn't 'taste' the meat for the sauce.
> ...


I grew up in Michigan and also thought barbecuing and grilling were the same. Then I moved to Virginia. In the American South, barbecue is a noun - smoked meat (beef or pork, depending on what was most common in the area), cooked low and slow.

Sauces vary widely, too. North Carolina BBQ sauce is basically cider vinegar, red pepper flakes and a bit of brown sugar. Memphis sauce is more like what you're describing, although you didn't have a very good experience. I eat different sauces with different types of barbecue. 

Here, check this out. https://www.seriouseats.com/2012/07...nal-styles-kansas-city-memphis-carolinas.html


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 2, 2018)

*You know...  that cake over there!*

Today I used my highly tuned cooking judgement to go ahead and ice the lopsided 4 layer cake.  
You know, the one that has the lemon curd between layers, making the layers slide all over the place even though pinned with skewers.

You know, the one that uses 9 eggs between the lemon curd and the cake.
You know, the one that has left me an awful lot of egg whites which cannot be made into meringue right away because it's too damp. 

You know, the one that called for 4 pans to bake the cake mixed from scratch with the inevitable separately beaten egg whites folded in to give a beautiful lift...  
you know, the ones that came out only slightly thicker than a pancake.
you know, the ones that came out slightly different sizes as those were the only pans I had.  
you know, the one that looks like the Leaning Tower of Pi.

I will also apply my amazing skills at finding excuses when I go to cut the cake and discover the density of the cake requires a hacksaw or a jack-hammer to cut it.

(at least I know the icing is delicious - I licked the beaters and bowl)


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 2, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Today I used my highly tuned cooking judgement to go ahead and ice the lopsided 4 layer cake.
> You know, the one that has the lemon curd between layers, making the layers slide all over the place even though pinned with skewers.
> 
> You know, the one that uses 9 eggs between the lemon curd and the cake.
> ...




Thanks so much for the great laugh with this. 

I really did laugh out loud!
For a non baker like me, it confirms why I don't bake. 

Don't be like me and give up though!!


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 2, 2018)

I gave up cakes from scratch a long time ago, just thought I would give it another try.  Like you Kayelle- I'd best go back to mixes. LOL


----------



## Just Cooking (Sep 2, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> I gave up cakes from scratch a long time ago, just thought I would give it another try.  Like you Kayelle- I'd best go back to mixes. LOL


 Great telling of your cake experience..  


My cake baking has been disappointing.. 



I've gone back to mixes and have learned to weigh out a box mix to get 2 6" cakes... That allows me to have a fluffy textured cake and still have small portions..  


Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Sep 2, 2018)

Ooh, I really shouldn't laugh *Dragn*, but that 
really was a good one!
But ya know, I'd be willing to wager any 
amount of money that that cake tasted 
DELICIOUS!!


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 2, 2018)

I attempted to cure a slab of wild boar pork belly to make pancetta..it's my first time, so it may not be a skill yet..if I survive my first feed of it in a month from now, I'll let you know.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 3, 2018)

*curiosity killed the cat*

but here's the "satisfaction brought it back"

More skills:  Chose the tiniest slice possible as being best for a serving.

It was good, but heavy - like a pound cake but very, very sweet.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 3, 2018)

Using my powerful deduction skills of kitchen/baking talent. 

I have come to the conclusion of only ever using cake mixes for layer cakes in future.

Will use investigative skills to figure out why Curd did not "set" after even 2+ days in the fridge. Was certainly cooked long enough, double what was recommended.

am sure there are more skills involved but at the moment using physical skills..

such as in being on my knees and trying to wipe up the wet coffee grounds that evaded being trapped by digits that were being used to transfer said grounds to the compost container.


----------



## Addie (Sep 3, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> One of my biggest lacking skill is remembering all these hints/tricks/etc that people have so kindly shared -



Quite a while back, I bought the ATK "_Kitchen Hacks_. They have a lot of those little hacks that help save a dish.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks Addie,  I remember ATK promoting that book at one time.  
Only reason I didn't get it was I was seeing a lot of the hacks that they had already printed in their magazines.  

I have quite a few of their books which I quite like.  Trouble is now they are putting out new books with an awful lot of the same recipes - obviously some new recipes but don't find the "doubling up" of recipes worth it.


----------



## Addie (Sep 4, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks Addie,  I remember ATK promoting that book at one time.
> Only reason I didn't get it was I was seeing a lot of the hacks that they had already printed in their magazines.
> 
> I have quite a few of their books which I quite like.  Trouble is now they are putting out new books with an awful lot of the same recipes - obviously some new recipes but don't find the "doubling up" of recipes worth it.



I like the new show minus Christopher. He became so set in his ways and couldn't be budge. The format never changed. The new shows are now taking old recipes and revisiting them looking for an easier and tastier way to make the dish. They are also introducing new members of their recipe developing staff to show their stuff.


----------

